# Looking for micro earphones for mp3 player



## xbox_earth (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello, I am looking for micro earphones that are wireless for use with a mp3 player, anybody know where I can find those or how I can turn gsm bluetooth ones so that they can be used with a mp3 player?

This is an example of them:


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Not sure what price range you're looking in as you can easily find them ranging from $400.00 - $6.00
What you are looking for is called an ear canal headphone, google will yield tons of results on them. Some of the more respected names in this style (in any style headphone if you can afford them) are Sure, Etymotic and Sennheiser


----------

